# Dirtbike lift stand



## Bofobo (Aug 31, 2017)

Started this project with scrap steel once again. I've planned on building one of these for 2 years but then as with most projects I start to feel IT. And viola! A days tinkering and a morning to burn it solid and I built this beautiful rugged piece of c?@9


----------



## Bofobo (Aug 31, 2017)

It's self locking but is easy to release and I've already stood on the bike and kicked it over for a test, it's solid and I hope for many years of great service. I sculpted it rather than start with a plan and it's worked out great, many designs exist but I've never seen one quite like it  , most use a shackle system with separate locking mech but this one is pressure lock. And the open lift table was to facilitate fluid changes because I hate having to use a 3foot oil pan when changing bike fluids.


----------

